# 2011 New Years Blizzard, Fargo, NDHD



## dc240nt (Apr 11, 2012)

Heres a short video I made of the New Years Blizzard that hit Fargo/Moorhead January 1, 2011. You'll see my house behind the behemoth snowdrift, then a short drive around the neighborhood. That snowdrift was a good 16 feet tall. The Mercedes is not mine, we found it there the day after the storm. It took the owner 4 days before he came and dug it out.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Crazy drifts.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice video! Man that was a good storm, to bad we didn't see that much here, oh well maybe next year.


----------

